# Planter box



## RCW (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello all!

I am looking for a good plan for a simple wooden planter box to go outside on the patio. Anybody make one lately? Anyway nice to talk to you and will be around.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

There's a lot of free plans for these. I don't have the sites on hand, but you should be able to easily find them if you google free planter plans. Maybe someone will chime in with the links


----------



## RCW (Apr 18, 2012)

been there done that. I was hoping someone had a good plan.


----------



## barnabaas (Feb 16, 2012)

you didn't mention how big your looking for. Square, rectangular, multi-level etc.....


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's the one my wife made if that gives you an idea. A simple 1x3 for trim around the top can give it a more elegant look. Or you can build two of them at seating height, add 2x's in between for a simple bench. Our just wrap it with 2x6's for a place to sit your butt. Or make 4 panels with a 2x frame, panel it with 1x inside grooves or just fastened on the back with small spacing, and just put the panels together. what type ofplanter are you looking for? How big? A picture of where you want it might help with more/better suggestions


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think this is just about what you're looking for, they aren't plans but its a great looking planter box and step by step process

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYg9jJS4cgw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

RCW said:


> simple wooden planter box


Going with my definition of "simple" -- meaning a couple of 2x6s and some butt joints -- I wouldn't think that you really need plans (maybe?). About the only thing you need to know about building a box is how to bring the corners together, and you can do that fairly easily with a pocket hole jig.

On the other hand, I've seen plenty of really complicated planter box designs out there, projects that require a fully-equipped woodworking shop just to build.

I'm kind of a box-building nut, and I rarely need more than a couple simple tools and pocket hole jig to put together just about any kind of box I can imagine.


----------



## RCW (Apr 18, 2012)

Wasn't looking for quite that simple. I have decided on what I am going to do. As usual it is a combination of a variety of plans. "Wood working for mere mortals" is a great site and I follow it quite a bit. Nice job Steve. Bender board seems a little too flimsy to me though.


----------

